# Ohrt DeLuxe



## fat tire trader (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello,
I purchased an Ohrt DeLuxe yesterday




and last night, I started a webpage about Ernest Ohrt and the Ohrt DeLuxe
http://fattiretrading.com/ohrt.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 8, 2014)

Outstanding. Reynolds 531 was high end back in the day.


----------



## barracuda (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice. Always cool to see an S.F. badge.


----------

